# posizione del soggetto nella frase



## santpola

C'est la mort qui fait peur aux jeunes; la mort fait peur aux jeunes; si può dire anche:aux jeunes fait peur la mort? Se sì, mi dite in quali casi il soggetto può seguire il verbo? Mille grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

santpola said:


> C'est la mort qui fait peur aux jeunes ; la mort fait peur aux jeunes; si può dire anche:aux jeunes fait peur la mort? Se sì, mi dite in quali casi il soggetto può seguire il verbo? Mille grazie!


Non saprei elencarteli . Comunque, si dirà piuttosto "les jeunes _ont peur de/craignent _ la mort .


----------



## Ruminante

c'è un'altra versione di cui vorrei chiedere conferma: penso si possa dire "aux jeunes, la mort fait peur".  (Anche se spero che non faccia veramente paura ai giovani....)


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Rumi,
Grammaticalmente è ineccepibile . Communque tutti ti guarderanno con aria divertita se lo dici . In francese, si preferisce la forma più attiva "avoir peur" .


----------



## Corsicum

« _Aux jeunes, la mort fait peur_» *: *J’y avais pensé, la structure n’est-elle pas identique à* :* 
_« Aux âmes bien nées, la valeur n'attend point le nombre des années »_(Le cid)


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> « _Aux jeunes, la mort fait peur_» *: *J’y avais pensé, la structure n’est-elle pas identique à* :*
> _« Aux âmes bien nées, la valeur n'attend point le nombre des années »_(Le cid)


Oui, d'accord . Mais va utiliser une tournure comme celle-là dans la vie courante, surtout oralement, sans dire que tu cites Corneille (qui c'est ça?) !


----------



## Corsicum

En Corse, pas de problème tout le monde comprend…et très probablement en Belgique et en Italie, c’est vrai on ne peut pas exiger ce niveau partout !


----------



## matoupaschat

Edit : En fait tu as raison "Aux jeunes, la mort fait peur", ça va . Je ne devais pas être levé du bon pied . Mais à tout prendre je préfère quand même "Les jeunes ? La mort leur fait peur"


----------

